# Diet Immunity



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

From corona (SARS 1st cousin).

A diet high in meat and cheese prevents coronavius.

The Uyghur people for example are immune. 
Think akhel teke horses say Turkmenistan area. 
An outdoor lifestyle helps.

The chinese have more ACE2 receptors which the virus attaches too, reproduces then etc..

Chinese have more ACE2 receptors than whites and Africans. 
Men have more ACE2 receptors than women.

Smokers are more virus suseptable.


----------



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

Interesting.

Wonder why they r immune?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I read that same thing earlier in the year when the virus was mostly still over in China. I'd say don't believe everything you read on the internet. I'd say with the infection rates in Spain, Italy, and even here in the US that not a word of that is true.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Well it sounds like men are more susceptible to the virus then women so......

But I've been grilling more steak lately with better weather,maybe it will help!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I heard on the media yesterday that worldwide, 85% of people of contract COVID-19 do not show any symptoms. Hmmmmm.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

As of right now the death rate seems to be higher in men, but...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. it also seems death rate is higher with smokers, than non-smokers. Data still coming in, do men smoke more than women, is there more men smoker's in the group, is there a difference in what is smoked (filter, non-filter, menthol, etc.), how long have they been smoking. A lot of variables to be considered, time will tell usually.

Larry


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

It will be interesting when they finally get a test to see if you have had the disease in the past. I have talked to several people now who doctors have tested for flu and bronchitis that showed negative. That think they had this covid months ago .


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> It will be interesting when they finally get a test to see if you have had the disease in the past. I have talked to several people now who doctors have tested for flu and bronchitis that showed negative. That think they had this covid months ago .


It's interesting that you mentioned this. I just read an article stating from back in November 2019 people who were sick, tested negative for the flu, they were labeled acute upper respiratory syndrome


----------

